

A Suggested Alternative to Current App Store Promotion - nategraves
http://xk72.com/blog/2009/03/02/itunes-app-store-promotion/

======
nategraves
As Karl says in the article's comments, "there will always be opportunities to
exploit/game any algorithm." But, it does seem that Apple will at some point
need to address how developers are gaming the system to bring more attention
to their applications.

